# Need help mocking up flute flutter tongue



## Stephen_Gunter (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I need help mocking up a flutter tongued flute passage. its an 1/8th note line at around 110bpm.

The part is flutter tongued, but I have no libraries with that articulation. I have the VSL woodwinds that come with Kontakt 4. 

If anyone has any suggestions with tips or techniques to doing this, please let me know!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## adg21 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes VSL does it.
0:45 of imperial march as example
http://www.vsl.co.at/en/67/4587/5781.vsl#

Does anyone know if those are still restricted to a handful of tempos or can you now use any tempo i.e. tempo mapped?


----------



## Stephen_Gunter (Apr 8, 2012)

The full version may, but the version in kontakt 4 only has a single flute patch with no flutter tongue key switch.

My question is how could I possibly emulate it.

Would creating multiple staccato patches and overlapping them on different tracks work? Or would the fact there is no round robin (which maybe there is I'm not sure) make it sound off?

Any help would be appreciated!

-Steve


----------



## Goran (Apr 10, 2012)

adg21 @ Sun Apr 08 said:


> Yes VSL does it.
> 0:45 of imperial march as example
> http://www.vsl.co.at/en/67/4587/5781.vsl#
> 
> Does anyone know if those are still restricted to a handful of tempos or can you now use any tempo i.e. tempo mapped?



You ment triple-tonguing, there is no flutter-tonguing in this example. It is a different technique with a very different sound. VSL doesn't provide flutter tongue samples for flute (to the best of my knowledge).


@ Stephen

Double- and triple- tonguing can be easily emulated (series of very fast and schort staccatos). If you have VSL woodwinds (extended library) you can even use tongue-ram staccato (single-tonguing) for better realism.

Flutter tonguing has a very specific sound, and would be hard to emulate realistically - you would probably need to experiment with very fast periodic modulations of a sustained/legato sample.

However, there is a flute on the market I know of that actually has sampled flutter-tonguing - Retro Flute
http://www.bestservice.de/found.asp/flute/retro_flute/en

Best,

Goran


----------



## Erik (Apr 11, 2012)

Another one from Orangetree....

But: there is more! There are apparently at least 6 companies who offer this patch.

I have made a quick "5 tone overview" here for you with slow crescendo and decrescendo, with the *four* products I have here on my HD; plus a faster version.

In order of appearance:
1. XSamples - 2.Westgate - 3. VSL (yes, they do have a fluttertongue patch in the full download version!!) and 4. WIVI (who claims to have this fluttertongue possibility, sounds a bit funny though).

[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/fluttertongue.mp3[/mp3]
And faster:
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/fluttertongue2.mp3[/mp3]

Maybe this can help you.


----------



## Goran (Apr 11, 2012)

Erik @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Another one from Orangetree....
> 
> But: there is more! There are apparently at least 6 companies who offer this patch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Eric, I wasn't aware of the flutter tongue patch in the VSL download flute, that's a good thing to know!

My favorites are Westgate (these seem to be fantastic in general, I've never yet stumbled upon a poor sounding example made with Westgate woods) and VSL - WiVI sounds very artificial in comparison, but XSample is also very, very good...


----------

